# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  ČAKOVEC - Projekcija filma "Lice poroda"

## Poslid

PROJEKCIJA FILMA O TRUDNOĆI, PORODU I ŽENSKOJ SNAZI

*Sutra, 7.3.2013. u 18 sati - Stari Hrast, 1. kat, dvorana ACT-a.*

Sve ste pozvane.

Projekcija je besplatna.



Više informacije na www.faceofbirth.com, www.roda.hr i
Facebook stranici http://www.facebook.com/RODASjevernaHrvatska

----------

